# Excel skills assessment



## hansclark (Jun 21, 2006)

I just took over a new group in my company that will be doing a lot of data crunching and analysis.  While I'm not quite at the MrExcel "MVP" level, I can definitely hold my own when it comes to advanced features like VBA, pivots, nested formulas, etc. I have 2 employees that seem to have decent Excel skills but they'll some training to get anywhere near my level.

Can anyone recommend a good downloadable skills self assessment, that will help me pinpoint the topics I need to train my employees on? The only stuff I have found by Googling is either too basic ("Do you know what a cell is?") or is embedded in a temp employment website and therefore unusable. Specifically I am thinking of something in a .doc, .xls, or .pdf format, with questions that can be answered "yes/no" or on a 5 point rating system.

If needed I can create something on my own but I know I would overlook stuff.

Thanks
Hans


----------



## adulted (Jun 22, 2006)

*Assessment*

Hi hansclark,

I have several assessment sheets, for Word, Excel, Access.  The student reads a question, and supplies either a 1, 2, or 3 created in Word.

Your welcome to this file for Excel, although it is again, in it's simpliest form, as I teach ADults with disabilites, MS Office.  You can modify it's structure for your needs.  It's protected, with no Password assigned.  Just PM me and I'l send you what I have.


1 for No Knowledge
2 for Some Experience 
3 for Complete Mastery of the topic

Near the bottom it scores after printing for the following:
Introduction Section
1 – 12: You should take Excel Introduction
13 or higher: You should take Excel Intermediate

Intermediate Section
1 – 12: You should take Excel Intermediate
13 or higher: You should take Excel Advanced

Advanced Section
1 – 16: You should take Excel Advanced
17 - higher: No classes needed

Hope this helps,
Paul


----------



## barockos (Feb 4, 2019)

*Re: Assessment*

Hello, I'm wondering if you could also share this with me?

Thanks!


----------

